# PWN con SG3525 (salida extraña)



## ciu (Sep 9, 2014)

Buenas! Antes que nada me presento y felicito a todos los miembros de esta comunidad con la que tanto me nutrí y aprendí de este apasionante mundillo de la electrónica. 
Les cuento: Estoy realizando un PWM con un SG3525 del cual pienso alimentar un IR2110 y poder manejar un(o dos) IRFP460 para un motor de DC. 
Leyendo, buscando y probando diferentes circuitos, obtengo resultados dispares en cuanto a la salida del bendito SG3525:

1- Utilizando el circuito de abajo obtengo una linda onda cuadrada, en la cual vario el pote P1 y obtengo la consecuente variación del duty cicle, al igual que moviendo el pote P2 varía la frecuencia (a modo de prueba solo conecto la etapa del 3525 y mido con el osciloscopio en el pin 13)


2- Debido a que con el circuito anterior obtengo una salida en VC de 5v y para el Gate del Mosfet necesito 12v por lo menos, realizo los siguientes cambios en el circuito


Obteniendo las siguientes formas de onda a la salida de los diodos:


Variando la frecuencia:

Si muevo el pote encargado de variar el duty cicle la forma de onda no presenta variación aparente, cosa que si sucede con el circuito presentado en primera instancia

Utilizando el siguiente circuito, dejando solo conectado el pin 8 al capacitor y midiendo a la salida de los diodos, adivinen que sale...

Como verán una rampa, muy alejada de la deseada onda cuadrada 
Desde ya, cualquier ayuda o dato será bienvenido.
Abazos


----------

